# Sample 28 day employer letter - spouse visa



## Princess86 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone has a sample template of a employer letter that they have used, with all the information required? Will there need to be a statement on the letter to confirm that the payslips enclosed are authentic? 

Many thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

This is what must be included in the letter of f employment:

A letter from the employer(s) who issued the payslips at paragraph 2(a) confirming:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary;
(ii) the length of their employment;
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency


----------



## ljoekelsoey4 (Mar 18, 2016)

nyclon, with regards to gross annual salary, if one has only been in the job for 6 months, would the total gross for this time period be mentioned instead? If one is relying on overtime to make up the £18,600, then the employer cannot state a gross annual salary that is above that mark without assuming further earnings made from overtime. in this case, what would be required of the employer to write in the letter? my contracted annual gross is well below the required, however through overtime (that due to the nature of the work is always available) I comfortably clear the requirement for £18,600.

thanks for your help.


----------

